# Need rim help ASAP



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys I have a problem. Ordered a set of rims for my brute force sra on ebay. Guy was kinda shady with his wording and somehow I ended up with 4 front rims. I have 4 5+2 offset rims I got these for a steal which should have set off an alarm I guess. My question is if I run spacers in the rear is it possible to run these rims? Don't wanna drop anymore money unless I have to but if necessary I will.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Spacers could be a cheap fix I think.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks alot maybe somebod else could chime in as for sure of this would work? Just trying to be extra sure before I spend anymore money.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would do spacers


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It'll work fine order you some 2.5 or 3" spacers for the rear and you'll be fine


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank y'all so much. Looks like spacers is it off to google to find some now. I love this site lots of nice people and good information. Thanks again been in a fit since I realized what happened. Now when my spacers and tires come in maybe I can do a review of the x lites.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

I have been running 2.5" rear wheel spacers on my P700. So far so good.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I have been running 2.5in spacers on a IRS bike for 3yrs no problems 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

